
36th Chaos Communication Congress – Streams - sgruetter
https://streaming.media.ccc.de/36c3
======
phlo
PSA: All talks will be live-translated between English and German, and into
one additional language (primarily into French or Spanish; on occasion there
were translations into Russian and Mandarin) [0].

If you find any talks on the schedule [1] that seem interesting but are in a
language you're not fluent in, use the 'native'/'translated' switcher in the
video player.

Subtitles will be available after congress, here [2].

Finally: Congress is an amazing experience, and it's all volunteer-driven
(including the crazy network infrastructure, the live streams, the
translations and everything). If you have some spare time between Christmas
and the new year, consider visiting next time around. It's a lot of fun!

[0] [https://c3lingo.org/](https://c3lingo.org/)

[1]
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/index....](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/index.html)

[2] [https://c3subtitles.de/](https://c3subtitles.de/)

~~~
jhcl
You'd have to be lucky though. Unless you are/were an angel (volunteer) you'll
have to depend on the ticket lottery. The switch to Hamburg wasn't enough to
accommodate the number of participants nor did the switch to Leipzig. It
really is a very popular event.

~~~
glogla
They are slowly scaling the event up. Hamburg were 15k people. Last year was
18k. But they are careful to scale it slowly so that things dont collapse.

------
mlang23
Looking forward to this years installment of talks. I sort of wonder if this
year will be a bit more technical again. The last 5 years felt like technical
topics faded into the background in favor if social issues and knitting ...

~~~
ATsch
The non-technical topics couldn't be more relevant today. The idea that tech
just exists in a bubble, and that one does not need to concern themselves with
any ethical or moral implications is causing more harm than ever before.
Dismissing that as "social issues and knitting" is concerning to me.

(knitting also being a notably feminine-coded activity)

~~~
mam2
You also have to cater to your user base. Otherwise theres no point going to
that conference instead of reading medium articles.

~~~
ATsch
The Chaos Communication Congresses have sold out in seconds every year for a
decade. Visitor numbers are limited only by how many people they think they
can fit. It is unrivaled in technical, medial and cultural relevancy in the
region.

At that point, the question becomes not how you get people to come, but who
you want at your event. And I'm very glad that for Congress, this means being
unashamedly political, artistic, social, antifascist, inklusive. If that
scares you away, that's by design.

~~~
mam2
Last time a bunch of people tried too much to be "political, artistic, social,
antifascist, inklusive", Trump was elected.

At least technicity is objective and drama free

~~~
ATsch
I've been sitting here trying to understand what point you're trying to make
for a few minutes and I'm really coming up blank.

~~~
mam2
Point that pushing subjective political point of views in technical
conferences will not make the tech nor the political landscape better. Its
actually divisive to push your own point of views without restraint and can
actually backfire.

------
albertzeyer
You find some more information in the wiki:
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2019/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2019/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

This is the active IRC channel:
[https://webirc.hackint.org/#irc://irc.hackint.org/#36c3](https://webirc.hackint.org/#irc://irc.hackint.org/#36c3)

------
mapl
Grafana Dashboard with Network Metrics and more:

[https://dashboard.congress.ccc.de/](https://dashboard.congress.ccc.de/)

------
obituary_latte
Can someone summarize what this is and why it’s interesting? It’s not clear
from the landing page, it looks like some kind of listing of streams?

~~~
atoav
The 36C3 is a gathering of hackers hosted by the german Chaos Computer Club
(CCC) and is one of the biggest in the world.

Traditionally many of the talks streamed there are pure gold, they even have
english translation for the German talks. Given that the title of this page is
_hacker news_ it should really be on the top of the page when it is happening.

All the stuff is recorded and stored on
[http://media.ccc.de](http://media.ccc.de), which you can spend months on
because you will find recordings of more than a decade of talks on interesting
topics.

~~~
Ygg2
> they even have english translation for the German talks

Really? I tried the videos and couldn't find any. How do you unlock these
translations?

~~~
pixelkritzel
In the bottom right corner of the player is a button labeled "native" it opens
a dropdown in which you can select translation

------
kim0
Decentralization cluster (featuring Monero), streaming at:
[https://youtu.be/Xu_QH6oi7oA](https://youtu.be/Xu_QH6oi7oA)

